# Would you sell your R32 for Eos ?



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

same question I asked my GF. When this hits dealers would you consider trading an R32 for this car ?


----------



## mike225tt (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

no, i wouldn't and neither should you. your car is just months away from being the baddest ride in the tri-state area!


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (mike225tt)*

Why would you do that, limited producting, 1st awd VW in the US. stellar performance, the Eos looks nice but its a different type of vehicle than the precious .:R


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

if you sold it I would surely buy it.


----------



## BeowulfR32 (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_if you sold it I would surely buy it.


well said








I wander how roomy the back seats are gonna be? I wouldn't sell my R but this would make a cool 2nd car, maybe.


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

i might


----------



## heggerty (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I don't think I could trade my R for an Eos, but if I had the money, my wife would be all over that! *wink*


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

I might. I love the R, and the Eos is obviously nowhere near the performance, but I think that you get your money's worth out of a convertible much more often than you do from a performance car, at least here in suburbia.


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (WasteOfSpace)*

i love the styling. if this car comes with AWD 3.2L, i'd be down.
i like lots of featuer like moonroof.
very nice car. idealy, my girl gets this and i keep my R


----------



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (mike225tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike225tt* »_no, i wouldn't and neither should you. your car is just months away from being the baddest ride in the tri-state area!
















dont know about that but thanks. Maybe ill ditch my AUDI for it. For some reason I really like it.








i think having had a Boxster I miss the drop top.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

No my R isn't going anywhere...but the Eos will join it in the driveway...


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (gizmopop)*

Never.
I do like the EOS though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

NOOOO WAY


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (GAIO GTI)*

I'll never sell my R32. My girlfriend likes the Eos. The Eos is well on its way to being a chick car.
Ditch the vert, give me a hardtop coupe with 280hp, 6spd, and awd with a more aggresive stanse......hmmmmmm.......yeah.....


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

Hmmmm...Good question. I'd see what the final motor/possible drivetrain choices would be.... Probably not, but it is tempting.


----------



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (GomobileR32)*

I hear alot of reference to being a CHIC CAR. The Cabrio in stock form is a CHIC car but with some serious upgrades the Eos will anything but CHIC ! I think








Ive seen some pretty sik BEETLES that I would drive but i would never drive one in stock form.


----------



## myblueR32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

only if it was an R36 Eos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffreykrypto (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

looks like my R improvement money is now being called drop top fund. and i could never sell my R well maybe for a million cash. and an eos


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (MK3maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3maniac* »_Why would you do that, limited producting, 1st awd VW in the US. stellar performance, the Eos looks nice but its a different type of vehicle than the precious .:R


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (MK3maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3maniac* »_1st awd VW in the US. 

I guess you never heard of Syncro? AWD available on the Quantum and Vanagon years ago.


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

No. HELL NO....


----------



## R32NY (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (vwapasionado)*

nope, but it would make a good addition to the family










_Modified by R32NY at 7:17 AM 9-16-2005_


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (R32NY)*

I might trade my Cabrio for it -- if VW offers Americans a five- or a six-speed. If it's automatic only, I'll look at them when I pass their lot.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_No. HELL NO....























x2


----------



## number9ine (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (MK3maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3maniac* »_1st awd VW in the US.

Not by _far_... have you forgotten Syncro?
Perhaps the first awd Golf in the US...


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

*NO!!, SELL THE PHATA$$ AUDI TO ME http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then get the eos and everyone lives happily ever after. you your girlfriend, Eos, R32 and me my phata$$ audi with my SEXY fata$$ wife to match* 
_Quote, originally posted by *RussT_DUBz* »_same question I asked my GF. When this hits dealers would you consider trading an R32 for this car ?






_Modified by andymatthew at 11:17 AM 9-17-2005_


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (andymatthew)*

I'm definitely not getting rid of my R for the Eos. although i wouldn't mind owning the Eos.
Laz


_Modified by vr6fanatic at 6:21 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## shark (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*









not even!


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (FLY-GTI1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLY-GTI1* »_
I guess you never heard of Syncro? AWD available on the Quantum and Vanagon years ago.

Thank you.


----------



## ec1.8t (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (OoVWoO)*

what about for the r36.then will you trade?


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (ec1.8t)*

It'd take something beyond a Volkswagen to make me buy another new car, I just dont feel passionately enough to pay sticker price for a VW, ever again. I'd throw down for a brand new S3, RS4, or an M3 or something. However, I wouldn't TRADE the R32 for an S3, or an M3, maybe on an RS4, but I've still got plenty to do with my R. The other cars are things I'd be interested in as a second car, or for when my GF is ready to buy a new car. The only VW I see myself buying that was even made in the past 10 years is a V8 Touareg with air-ride and tons of features, which would be more for her than me, or a Passat W8 4MO, again more for her. I'll stick with my A1's and A2's, thanks. Gimme a Rabbit or Corrado over modern Golfs/Jettas/etc anyday.


----------



## KinkBaby (May 24, 2005)

How about a simple solution to please everybody, R32 into Eos swap. I wonder how much you oculd do, but it would be a pretty rocking car. johnnyturbo if you're reading this, I dare you.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (KinkBaby)*

Sell your R32 for a 3.2 Eos. Of course your loosing your 4-motion. But then again, will you get more action in your _.:R_ or the Eos














?


----------



## YellerVR698 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (03PlatinumGray)*

Would love to park the Eos next to the .:R in my garage (and I just might have to do that!)
To answer the question, no, I would not trade the .:R for it.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

I'd trade IF the Eos came with a longitudinally mounted 3.6L VR6 and RWD.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

Ok, unless the Eos is going to come with a new wife then NO. The R32 is a collecters item-you dont just "trade it in". I've seen many a man go down the whole "wife would like this so I'm going to get it" road and I know it's hard to say no to your loved ones but sometimes you gotta put your foot down. Why live with the regrets. "Cars are life Women are accessories"







.


----------



## cmr (Apr 29, 1999)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (TallaiMan)*

wouldn't trade it, but I'd add an EOS to my garage.


----------



## 88_8vturbo (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*

No, I already did for a BMW M Roadster








Besides, what kind of name is Eos?
Forgive me.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (88_8vturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88_8vturbo* »_No, I already did for a BMW M Roadster








Besides, what kind of name is Eos?
Forgive me.

Word, if I really wasn't satisfied with my R, I would very much get rid of it for an M-Coupe, or an M3, but not for another VW. If you dont like the R32 enough to keep it, what makes you think a less potent VW will be more to your liking?








Oh, that and it looks HUGE for what it is (a 2 door drop top), it looks to be more sizable than the Toyota Solara vert







the rear seat makes it look super-family style too, way too spacious looking.


----------



## Wolfberg (Sep 1, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmm... no


----------



## ultimate steve (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (TallaiMan)*

i was actually hoping alot of people would trade their r32's so i can buy one this spring.


----------



## KaraTT (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (myblueR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblueR32* »_only if it was an R36 Eos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, exactly. 
I doubt the Eos will have 4Motion, and when I think about the impending winter, there's no way I'm giving that up. 
The Eos is pretty, but it'll never be as badass as the R.


----------



## VeeDubbinR32 (Jul 21, 2005)

i wouldnt get rid of my r32 for the Eos. i have been looking at getting another car, i want to keep it vw audi but the new vw's aint doing it so much for me and audi are expensive. i want a convt, i want the TT but to much money so i might wait to pick this up, esp. with the hard top. does anyone know when exactly it will be available, because im looking at getting a another car in spring/early summer.
...the r32 will never leave.... as long as im breathing


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubbinR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubbinR32* »_does anyone know when exactly it will be available, because im looking at getting a another car in spring/early summer.

That would be about right...most reports indicate it will be available in North America in May 2006.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (flubber)*

I traded my .:R for a Touareg. However, had the Eos been available, there
would be no freakin' way I'd trade the .:R for it. However, now that the G5
is significantly larger than the G4, I may trade the Touareg for a MkV R32-36
and get an Eos for the wifey, when/if the MkV Rwhatever is released in the
U.S.


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (TallaiMan)*

I'd buy one if it had the upcoming R's chassis...3.6L VR + AWD + R's suspension, brakes, seats + DROPTOP =


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (VR6boi65)*

i'm willing to bet it's far more cruiser than racer


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (N2N)*

Not only no, but hell no.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (OoVWoO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoVWoO* »_

Oh, that and it looks HUGE for what it is (a 2 door drop top), it looks to be more sizable than the Toyota Solara vert







the rear seat makes it look super-family style too, way too spacious looking.

HAHAHA.. think again. the Eos is *19* inches (yes 19) shorter than the Solara and a fraction of an inch wider. 
wow.. how do you compare those two cars.. wayyyy off.


----------



## myblueR32 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (andymatthew)*

I kinda got out of my R aleady but ill get another R over an eos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dutch schwartz (Sep 15, 2005)

I am considering selling my R32, but it would not be to purchase another unreliable VW product.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (MK3maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3maniac* »_1st awd VW in the US. stellar performance

HUH?!?!? Okay, maybe you don't remember the Syncro models that others mentioned, but surely you've heard of a Passat 4Motion, and hey, what about that VW SUV?!?!? Twa-reg? Twarg? Oh, I mean Touareg! Sorry, I couldn't help it, I just had to say something, too...I'm just gonna assume that you meant 1st AWD VW *GOLF* in the U.S.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (RussT_DUBz)*








No! Your R32 is a keeper!


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (MK3maniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3maniac* »_Why would you do that, limited producting, 1st awd VW in the US. stellar performance, the Eos looks nice but its a different type of vehicle than the precious .:R


its the second awd vw in the US..... 4motion passats


----------



## GomobileR32 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (VWGTIxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGTIxxx* »_

its the second awd vw in the US..... 4motion passats

As stated above, there were syncro models waaaay before the Passats too, such as the syncro Vanagon.


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Would you sell your R32 for Eos ? (GomobileR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GomobileR32* »_
As stated above, there were syncro models waaaay before the Passats too, such as the syncro Vanagon.

thats true too.. i was refering to the 4motion system but yes the syncro system was mos def first...


----------

